# help finding Prius tether points



## ErinBird (Dec 5, 2005)

MY 21mo is in a Britax Marathon rear facing in the center backseat of my 2007 Toyota Prius. My car's manual does not mention rear facing tether points, though it has clearly labeled ones that I assume are intended for forward facing seats on the back side of the back seat.

How do I figure out where to tether the seat?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

You wrap the d-ring that came with the seat around any stable point behind the seat (usually to the bottom of the front seat) and then use that to hook the tether too. This might help: http://www.angelfire.com/wa3/isakswings/ratetherrf.html

If you can't figure it out, I could help you if you want to get together sometime (I believe you're the same Erin I met at Janaya's).


----------



## ErinBird (Dec 5, 2005)

Excellent! Its really unclear from the general information I have read where exactly RF tehters whould be attached! Fromt eh photos on that page, DP and should be able to figure it out, but I'll let you know if we need help! I am that same Erin


----------

